# Blowtorchs



## cooker613 (Dec 21, 2018)

my anova just came (yea!), but realized I can’t find my torch. So, I’m resigned to buying a new one. So...any recommendations? Propane or butane? Leaning towards the good ol’ Bernz-a-matic, but should I look at something else? And searzall a good buy? 
Thanks


----------



## Jeff Wright (Dec 21, 2018)

Confused.  What does a Sous Vide require a blow torch for.  I have my Bernz and wouldn't consider another.  Particularly for the price and need.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 21, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Confused.  What does a Sous Vide require a blow torch for.  I have my Bernz and wouldn't consider another.  Particularly for the price and need.


Sous vide leaves meat with no Maillard browning, so a reverse sear is required. It can be done on the broiler, in a CI skillet, or with a torch.

As for recommendations, I don't own a torch that is specifically for searing, but I remember reading recommendations for the Searzall and have had it in my Amazon "wishlist" for almost two years. I haven't bought it because it seems very pricey. However, it apparently solves the "tastes like propane" problem you can get with just a simple spreader on the end of your normal propane or butane torch.

Searzall on Amazon

[edit]After I posted, I went to close down the Amazon page where I got the link, and read the answer to one of the first questions. I thought it was worth adding to this post:

Question: What's the real difference between this vs. using your oven's broiler or simply throwing your sous vide steak into a hot cast iron pan for 2 min? 

Answer (By Mei on December 12, 2014):
Broiler over-cooks before good crust appears, same for cast iron. Torch produces torch taste and uneven browning. Searzall is right in the middle, gives lots of heat to sear, doesn't heat up internal temp much and spreads out evenly. That said it takes some practice to get it right and you have to be real close to the food to sear it. It is a lot of fun to play with to be honest, worth 50% of the cost alone.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 21, 2018)

I use my torch with a flex hose...  I light my AMNPS, pellet stove, solder with it and sear meat using propane or MAP gas....  The hanger is handy...  hang the cylinder on my pocket and torch away.....


----------



## mosparky (Dec 21, 2018)

I had been lighting my AMNPS with a Bernzomatic propane but I bought a cheap kitchen type butane for the son in law with the intention of setting him up with a mailbox mod. Turns out he wasn't interested. Too mch smoke gives him heartburn. So I started using it to light the tray. I find it works better. Must be a case of using a sledge hammer to drive carpet tacks.
I bet it would work great to put the sear on the sous vide meat. Kinda what it was made for. Although Butane can be hard to find. Even places that carry it don't carry much so the display can be easily over looked and employees seldom get asked so they usually don't know where it is.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2018)

I use a Bernz-o-matic as my "Camping Match".
I had a Craftsman that lasted decades. But when it finally gave up the ghost, I replaced it with a Bernz Mapp Gas torch head.
Note the Yellow button.

https://www.bernzomatic.com/Products/Hand-Torches/Instant-On-Off/TS8000





I prefer to attach my torch head onto a 16 ounce green propane can. (Screws right on, lasts a long time.) They are nice and stable when set down.
I use my torch to light anything that needs fired up, or seared.
I don't have or need a Searsall. I'm well enough versed in using a soldering torch to keep it moving above a surface to get a nice sear.

Here's a trick to try:
Lay a grate on the surface you want to sear, then proceed to sear it.
Gives a reversed sear pattern, and wide caramelized lines. (Which is what a proper sear is about.)
Different than any sear you ever saw.  

This torch head is not inexpensive. But is a solid tool. I really like mine.

Edit in: I like Dave's hose idea. I haven't had a reason to use a hose myself, but can definitely see the merit in it.
(I don't seem to have any spitting problem with mine.)

2nd note: If you ever have ant problems, one of these can put a fast halt on it. Or spider webs. Poof!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 21, 2018)

The problem, as noted a week or so ago, with the torch hooked to the can, when you invert the torch to sear meat, there can be liquid propane spit out the nozzle...  Then you have mercaptains on the meat...  the stuff that makes propane stink...  that's why I use the hose...  The searzall consumes those oils on the "preburn" screen built in....


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 21, 2018)

The TS8000 as Dave suggested. The TS8000 I believe is 14000BTU where the TS4000 is only 8000btu. The Searzall attachment will give more even heat rather than just a pencil flame. I have both and can put on a serious crust in short order with them. I don't have the hose attachment but will soon!

Barry


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2018)

Humm, second use for Bacon Hooks...
Hang that fatty and flame on!
I have burnt ends on the brain since seein Preacher Man's pork burnt end's.
Watch out, lunitic on the fringe of a singe...


----------



## dr k (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm getting this for Xmas.  It's 20,000 BTUs, keeps the 1lb propane tank upright, burns weeds, melts ice, starts charcoal and should be perfect for Sous Vide which is my original need for it.  The opening is about thumb diameter size instead of pencil torch. We'll see.  I'll let you know after Xmas.


----------

